# using texas rags



## buckshot047 (Mar 8, 2010)

so does anyone actually use them where they are tied up and just placed on whatever structure is on the ground in the field you are hunting on? seems like they would blow away too easy. any suggestion appreciated.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My buddy stole about 50 from his brother that he had bought at a garage sale several years ago. We had 700 sillosocks but he insisted we bring them. Stuck them in the ground as you described, and they actually looked OK. However, they are loud in the wind, and we left our whole spread in the field Thursday night and when we came back on Friday (40 mph winds) all that was left was shreds. None of us were very disappointed, because the sillosocks held up great!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I know a guide service that used them like that. He tied bigger washers to the upwind end(head) of the rag for weight. Just layed them on the ground in a bean field.

Alex


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I would just spend the couple extra bucks for the stakes if your going to get them. and also they have the windtamer ones i think which are supposed to be thicker. idk. But they don't look that bad in my opinion. I have never used them, and have no clue how well the texas rags work since i am new to snow goose hunting.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Set out 1000 of em with about 500 quality decoys last spring. This spring left em at home and just used the 500 sillosocks and tnt shells. Killed more this year. IMO..........dont use em. They are loud and twice as big as other windsocks. If you MUST use em cause of financial reasons I would cut them down to where they are a little smaller. If you can......buy better quality decoys...even if it means having fewer.

INhonker1


----------



## jaw1990 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just don't have the financial situation needed to buy higher quality decoys. I also don't hunt snows too hard. Anyway, I do use Texas Rag decoys and they will bring the birds in. I make a few changes to the decoys though. First, make sure u put them on stakes. It will make them last longer than they would just laying on the ground. The movement u get out of them is also awesome when on stakes. Second, when u tie them on the stakes, make the decoys smaller. When they are larger, they just don't look realistic. Make them the same size as an actual snow goose. When you make them smaller, they also tend to have a little more rigidity to them. Basically they won't be completely limp in no wind days. When u tie them on the stakes, I use a stapler to permanently attach the knot to the stake. Before I did this, bags would be flying all over the place. Al together, the Rags will work, but if you have the money get something like sillosocks or another similar product. They just last a lot longer.


----------

